# Get-together?



## hntr2k (May 10, 2010)

I am certain I am one of the newest guys on this forum, I moved to coastal Georgia last August, and I recall Capt. richie Lott and others getting together sometime after I arrived here, but I didn't then have a boat of my own and really didn't know anybody.

I am wondering if there are any plans to do a fishing/boating/picnic/family day for the membersof this board, friends, and family?

Is that a stretch?  I really don't even know where we could hold something like that.

Should I just forget it. or are there others here interested in meeting folks from here and having a little fishing day thing?

Just throwing it out there.

I am happy to be here and I certainly appreciate all the great expertise and willing advice from all the participants here.  You have all been great to me as the new guy.

KLM


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (May 10, 2010)

I am contemplating trying to get another one going for summer or maybe even a little shark tournament for fun. If we can get the Marina again here at Hickory Bluff, that makes it pretty awesome.

We'll need some help with it. PaulD, Retired, Gigi, Razor and others helped from this forum last time. We didn't have much luck on the reds, but we had a SUPER get together and had a great time. Thats what its all about anyhow.....


----------



## hntr2k (May 10, 2010)

A Shark tournament sounds like a lot of fun.  They were catching them like crazy off SSI Pier over the weekend.

Let me know if there is something I can do to help put something together.  Glad to help any way I can.

(New mission:  Find Hickory Bluff on Google Maps)


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (May 10, 2010)

Well, if everyone wants to go ahead and lets start thinking about this, we can get a ball rolling on it. I am prretty sure I can get the Marina.....

Throw in a shark tourney (most sharks in 6 hours) make it a 2 day event. Eat and hang out the first night when everyone arrives, then fish the next morning, then do it again that night as well.....

Who is up for doing this say around the end of June?


----------



## rifleroom (May 10, 2010)

I like it Richie! If I'm not at a ball park somewhere, I'll be there.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (May 10, 2010)

May have to plan around it Carlton!! We need to do it again. You're cookin this time!


----------



## PaulD (May 10, 2010)

LOL!!!! Pick a week with good tides!!! Y'all can do the shark thing. Who ever is on my boat knows what I'll be catching !!!!

we need to keep "chef bor-yar-flamming eyebrows" away from the cooker this time.


----------



## hntr2k (May 10, 2010)

I have a gas grill and a propane pot and burner (Turkey Fryer setup) for boiling if it is needed.  I may also have access to a fairly large diamond plate oyster cooker/steamer/boiler thing.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (May 10, 2010)

And, what might that be, Paul...... Maybe TROUT FISHING?


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (May 10, 2010)

Paul..trust me....I ain doing any cooking this time.


----------



## rifleroom (May 10, 2010)

If we can plan around it, I'll be glad to man the grill! Richie just make sure that you and Razor are on the Low Country Boil pot! PaulD, my brother!, I'm with you on the Trout fishing!


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (May 10, 2010)

Trollin_Fool said:


> Paul..trust me....I ain doing any cooking this time.



LOL!! No cookin for you, man.. We want to keep the Marina.  

This was scott on the grill....


----------



## PaulD (May 10, 2010)

Trollin_Fool said:


> Paul..trust me....I ain doing any cooking this time.




 You did fine cooking. It was just the ignition that yoyu had issues with.

Richie, It depends on the weather. may go out front....May stay in for a little trout, red, flounder action.


----------



## retired (May 10, 2010)

Ya'll know my response-- Let's get it on the calendar and yes Paul on good tide dates.  Scott- you getting a little gun shy of lighting cookers now?????   Personlly I don't care what we fish for as long as we are fishing and have the opportunity to get together like we did last fall at Redfish One.  It was a blast-just ask Scott (haha)


----------



## PaulD (May 10, 2010)

retired said:


> It was a blast-just ask Scott (haha)






EPIC comment!!!


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (May 10, 2010)

I didn;t even catch that.... CLASSIC!!!!


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (May 10, 2010)

A blast...now that is funny.


----------



## oldenred (May 10, 2010)

ya know me, i'm in. if ya need help RL let me know.


----------



## jamrens (May 10, 2010)

i am down if i can find a boat to put me and my wife on.... And i can bring pizzas


----------



## razor1 (May 10, 2010)

Im always settin on go for a GON gathering....and can be available for the pot or anything else that may come up............EJ


----------



## jamrens (May 10, 2010)

my vote is pot luck you dont bring food you dont eat food..
 But thats me im a Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----


----------



## sea trout (May 11, 2010)

i'd LOVE to meet ya'll and fish and cook and eat with ya'll!!!
if i can make it, i'd love to come down!


----------



## PROLINE JIM (May 11, 2010)

I've got a trip lined up for the 18th & 19th but if you set the date before or after that  I'll be there! I'll be glad to help out any way I can.


----------



## oldenred (May 11, 2010)

razor1 said:


> Im always settin on go for a GON gathering....and can be available for the pot or anything else that may come up............EJ



man...... i think your stuck with the low country boil..... that was one feast i won't soon forget brother!!!


----------



## razor1 (May 12, 2010)

Yea oldenred we could do that again or something similar, we will just have to see if this is something that happens................EJ


----------



## oldenred (May 12, 2010)

PaulD said:


> LOL!!!! Pick a week with good tides!!! Y'all can do the shark thing. Who ever is on my boat knows what I'll be catching !!!!
> 
> we need to keep "chef bor-yar-flamming eyebrows" away from the cooker this time.



bubba, i've been on your boat.... i hope you're bringin the beer cause we certainly didn't catch any fish


----------



## PROLINE JIM (May 12, 2010)

I thought by today we would have a good list. Were's everyone that fished the REDFISH ONE? I don't think it matters what we catch or if we catch any at all, the get together is worth the whole trip. The fellowship and the food; It don't get no better. Hopefully we can make this one as good as the FIRST. Were's  GiGi ? I haven't heard from her in a long time, Hopefully every thing's O.K. She Does a GREAT T-Shirt. Just thinking ahead...


----------



## oldenred (May 12, 2010)

PROLINE JIM said:


> I don't think it matters what we catch or if we catch any at all, the get together is worth the whole trip. The fellowship and the food; It don't get no better



x2..... it's all about the camaraderie in my book! and Paul...... i joke and you know that.... you know more about fishing down here than i ever will! i would love to see another great turn out like last time. friends, throw you name in the hat and let's get to fishin!


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (May 13, 2010)

X3.... Looks like we got 5 so far.. WOW!


----------



## PaulD (May 13, 2010)

7.      :d


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (May 13, 2010)

lol.....


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (May 13, 2010)

8 and I aint cooking food or myself this time.


----------



## rifleroom (May 13, 2010)

well if nothing else, we can have a small gathering with these few folks and then pay Captain Richie for his time and fuel and lets all get on that big ole Contender to wet a hook!


----------



## hntr2k (May 13, 2010)

*In...*

It should go without saying...since I started this thread. 

Have 23' center console.  Room for four or five.  Not a good cook, but build good fire.  

Will help with whatever is needed.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (May 13, 2010)

Trollin_Fool said:


> 8 and I aint cooking food or myself this time.


----------



## jamrens (May 13, 2010)

richie you havnt offered to give anything away..


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (May 13, 2010)

jamrens said:


> richie you havnt offered to give anything away..



Is that the problem....? Man, I gave everything away last time... Fresh out of free stuff...


----------



## jamrens (May 13, 2010)

yep you know how it is on here..


----------



## PROLINE JIM (May 13, 2010)

That's all Richie does is GIVE!! He's allways giving Info to anyone who ask. That's worth more than money. And the Time that is involved in planning and trying to get a gathering like RedfishOne together is staggering. It takes alot of people to pull off something like that and they all spend alot of time planning and trying to make it enjoyable for everyone. I, for one , just want to thank everyone in advance for all your hard WORK and TIME.


----------



## oldenred (May 13, 2010)

Capt. Richie Lott said:


> Is that the problem....? Man, I gave everything away last time... Fresh out of free stuff...



if that's the only reason people want to be involved is because of free stuff they need to sit home and mow the grass..... a great day of fishin and some time tellin fish stories is worth it's weight in gold in my book!


----------

